# CityIndex CFD new platform...



## zzodr (3 April 2008)

Hi,

Anyone have any comments on the new platform that was rolled out last weekend on CityIndex?

I know it is new, but it has some god-awful problems at the moment...

Such as:
Online funding of account is broken.
Dividend payments problem - delayed payment of dividends!
Open positions sometimes not displaying.

Here's a good one:
On the first day of trading, (March 31) you could not adjust your stop-loss before market open!
Also, I got deducted twice for the ASX data charge... (was later reversed)

Oh, I wish I could go back to the old platform until the bugs are ironed out..

I'm not making this up or having a whinge for the sake of whinging... I have confirmation of the above problems via email/phone with the broker.

Having said that, it does have some better features than the old one.
(Better research, more detailed account history etc)


----------



## skfx (8 April 2008)

Hi zzodr,

I had the same problems also.
One of the days i couldn't close out positions manually via a market order when the market was open, let alone adjusting stops and limits.
I am pretty new to City Index though, i was on the old platform for about 2/3 weeks.
Things seem ok now and i hope they stay this way.
I think personally the new platform,when performing as it should, has some nice features when compared to the old.
Fingers crosses and a little faith should do the trick.
Take care.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## TheArchitect (5 May 2008)

The CityIndex platform is so slow and the new version is no improvement in this area unfortunately.  One thing I've noticed is that you don't have the choice of "Our Quote" and "At Market" anymore .  It also works terribly or not at all behind a proxy server - a direct connection is definitely preferred.


----------



## macca (6 May 2008)

Hi,

I posted this in the trading resources forum the other day, perhaps one of you guys may be able to help me

<I have been using City Index via wireless internet for some time, but after their April upgrade my platform will no longer populate the data.

I can log in OK, but the data won't load.

I have contacted City Index IT and my ISP and they are looking into it.

In the meantime I thought I would ask if anyone else was having the same problem or is there anyone else using wireless and City Index which is working correctly since the CI platform upgrade.>

The idea of "what you see is what you get" prices would suit me, I was always getting "market has moved" when trying to trade on the old platform so stopped using it.

Any thoughts guys ?


----------



## dsetiawijaya (29 May 2008)

Hi all,

I'm also having all sort of problem with cityindex platform, can't login because of connection time out, their system hang and can't close the position, can't place a limit ect 

The most annoying thing is their customer representative was not friendly, I was charged the asx data feed every months even i have done more then 10 trades/month. I have to call them to reverse the charge!!

Another thing for everyone is that from time to time they double charge the interest for an overnight open position!! It have been happening for 3 times within 2 months for me. When you called them, they said it was a system error and it is my responsible (the customer) to check the statement. I'm not sure what customer service culture they adopt but i'm not impressed!

Does anyone think they are good in any way?

Cheers,
Deny


----------

